# Mahler - 10th Symphony - book recommendation?



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

What are the best books on Mahler's 10th Symphony?

Or books with chapters devoted to the 10th Symphony?

Both historical/autobiographical information and technical discussion.

La-Grange's "Gustav Mahler, Vol. 4: A New Life Cut Short, 1907-1911" is perhaps authoritative, but costs around £100!

Any alternatives?

*Thank you for any help. Much appreciated *

(Apologies if this is posted in the wrong forum.)


----------

